# Shirataki noodles



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

I've heard nothing but good about the noodles and the usual difference of opinion on the taste, so I think I'll go get some and see what the family thinks.

I've heard anywhere from 0-20 cals per serving and no carb, because the same amount of carbs in it is deliniated by the soluable fiber 3 & 3.

I'll let you guys know how they taste and if we like them enough to give up on the other noodles we eat, just to cut some carbs here and there.


----------



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

Ok, these noodles are AWESOME!!!! I get them for $1.35 a bag, and one bag was enough to add to the chicken marsala I made for dinner. It absorbed the flavor and was a little filler. Everyone walked away from dinner satisfied and NO ONE had anything negative to say about the noodles. I think these things are going to see their way into MANY, MANY meals at our house.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Are you using the ones that are straight yam flour or the ones mixed with tofu?


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Neat! I read about these in one of those little magazines at the check out line. It would be nice to have low carb no wheat noodles in the house, fer shure! 

Now if I can just remember the name of them, lol. 

hollym


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

hollym said:


> Neat! I read about these in one of those little magazines at the check out line. It would be nice to have low carb no wheat noodles in the house, fer shure!
> 
> Now if I can just remember the name of them, lol.
> 
> hollym



Just look worm packaged noodles where the tofu is in your supermarket....they are kept refrigerated....


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks! I did look at Sun Harvest last night on the way home, but I looked in the pasta aisle and didn't find them. I'll check in the right place next time. 

hollym....would be ecstatic to find something healthy that kids would eat!


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

I have to give another enthusiatic thumbs up for the shiritaki noodle! I bought these at my local natural foods store in the refrigerated section - less than $1.50 per package (two servings) - not super cheap, but for convenience they can't be beat. Just drain and heat. They looked like they would be mushy, but I was pleased with the firm texture. They are made from some kind of yam flour. Wish I could get some other shapes besides fettucini and spagetti.


----------



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

I've had the plain (look translucent) and the ones with bits of kelp in them. Either or, they were both good, but the plain seem to be less in calories and carbs, so we will stick with them. We add them to pretty much everything, now, where ever we need to cut some bad stuff out, anyway.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

hollym said:


> Thanks! I did look at Sun Harvest last night on the way home, but I looked in the pasta aisle and didn't find them. I'll check in the right place next time.
> 
> hollym....would be ecstatic to find something healthy that kids would eat!



Our Stop and Shop doesn't carry them, but our Price Chopper does. Guess it's a hunting game. I do know you can buy them online by the case. I think it was Amazon, but don't quote me


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

birdie_poo said:


> I've had the plain (look translucent) and the ones with bits of kelp in them. Either or, they were both good, but the plain seem to be less in calories and carbs, so we will stick with them. We add them to pretty much everything, now, where ever we need to cut some bad stuff out, anyway.



I've never seen the kelp ones! Kelp is supposed to be healthful, no?
I boought plain ones online from Konjac, but I found them toooooo chewy. The House Foods brand with tofu in them have a more natural pasta "bite". 
I emailed House Foods and they claim to use non GMO soy :shrug:


----------

